

US pipeline industry under "major cyber attack" - loverobots
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/47310697/ns/technology_and_science-christian_science_monitor/

======
stephengillie
Will we soon see legislation restricting industrial control computers from
having internet connectivity?

~~~
EvilTerran
I'm amazed it isn't already required.

That said, didn't Stuxnet attack isolated systems via social engineering and
USB sticks?

~~~
stephengillie
True, but sneakernet protocols are more difficult to navigate and hack than
any NAT. Why leave that attack surface exposed?

~~~
EvilTerran
I agree completely. It was more an observation that keeping important systems
isolated is at least enough of a thing for attackers to be already trying to
work around it; if anything, I'd take that as a sign that critical
infrastructure that's _not_ isolated is dangerously behind the times.

